# Bactofirm safepro B-LC-78



## smokininthegarden (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi everyone just curious, has anyone here ever used this culture for salami like
cured meats, or dry cured meat.  Just got a package of it and  I am curious about what
i can do with it. What will it do for a dry cured salami if added with the seasoning/cure.
Or, what will it do for a dry cured meat if added with the seasoning/cure. There doesn’t
seem to be much info about it out there, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Cal


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 26, 2021)

smokininthegarden, I have ordered this culture recently for application on the Culatello that is in the process of curing. I plan on applying this culture to the inside of the casing when I case/truss the Culatello.

This culture is a strain of staphylococcus carnosus which will break down nitrates into nitrites, give strong color formation, reduce oxidation, and contribute greatly to flavor formation. This culture blend is specifically formulated for use on the surface of whole muscle cuts, under the casing.

I just read through a 100+ page pdf put together by Mossimo Spigaroli on the products produced at his salumeri.
According to Mossimo, Traditional Culatello "must undergo 2 autumns of fog and one summer of fermentation". I suspect that the temperatures are necessary for the intense flavor production within the Culatello....and it is the staph bacteria on the surface that play a part....so I will be using it on this Culatello. I do know that the intense fog on the Po river valley favors strong mold growth and the mold releases enzymes into the meat that aid in creating the unique flavor profile.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Nov 29, 2021)

Hey swamp
Thanks for the information. Using it on whole muscle meats may be the reason I originally purchased 
it I just can’t remember, I was trying a lot of different things back then and my memory fails me.
Anyways it is probably a slow process for the culture to penetrate solid muscle I would be curious 
what that time would be if it was being used just to flavor the meat and not so much to cure it like say for a small capicola or something similar.

cal


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 2, 2021)

This culture is designed to be mixed with the salt and cure and rubbed onto the meat at curing time. The microbes were chosen for their high salt-in-water tolerance. It contains Pediococcus acidilactici and Staphylococcus Carnosus. The Pediococcus strain, though it is a lactic acid producing bacteria, is there for it's bioprotective properties against lysteria. When rubbing down a culatello with wine, you are adding a small amount of sugars which will feed the microbes and get the population going. That small amount of acid produced will be consumed by the mold. The Staph. strain is there for color formation, nitrate reduction, oxidation protection against fat rancidity and flavor formation.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Dec 4, 2021)

That’s interesting I might have to experiment a little with some.

Cal


----------



## Grizzle (May 13, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> smokininthegarden, I have ordered this culture recently for application on the Culatello that is in the process of curing. I plan on applying this culture to the inside of the casing when I case/truss the Culatello.
> 
> This culture is a strain of staphylococcus carnosus which will break down nitrates into nitrites, give strong color formation, reduce oxidation, and contribute greatly to flavor formation. This culture blend is specifically formulated for use on the surface of whole muscle cuts, under the casing.
> 
> ...


Any chance you'd be willing to share that 100+ page PDF you have from Mossimo?  I'd love to read that!!!


----------



## indaswamp (May 15, 2022)

It is in Italian. You will have to use a translator unless you can read Italian...
https://www.salumianticacortepallav...alogo-Prodotti-ACP-2018-orizzontale-bassa.pdf


----------



## Grizzle (May 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> It is in Italian. You will have to use a translator unless you can read Italian...
> https://www.salumianticacortepallav...alogo-Prodotti-ACP-2018-orizzontale-bassa.pdf


Thank you!!!  I was afraid it'd be in Italian, but there are ways to work through that.


----------

